# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Lichamelijke klachten worden ook geestelijke klachten

## kimmie101996

ik loop al heel lang met vermoeidheid en pijn klachten en spieren en gewrichten. daarvoor moet ik nu een soort revalidatie doen.
ook heb ik al een lange tijd buikpijn. na een lange tijd tog een echo gedaan en veel bloed afgemonen, vandaag uitslag en alles was goed er waren geen afwijkende dingen te zien. dus einde consult.
hij zij dat het prikkelbare darm sydroom was maar dat betwijfel ik. ik heb elke dag veel buikpijn, ook rechts boven bij gal en lever dus dat lijkt me niet aan je darmen te liggen, ook heb ik enorme druk pijn als iemand mij ook maar een klein drukje of duwtje geeft verga ik van de pijn... niet echt fijn dus als daar niets voor is en dus waarschijnlijk niet meer weggaat want het word juist alleen maar erger.
mee leren leven zij hij en ja daarvoor kan ik ook wel hulp krijgen.
maar door al dit soort dingen word ik zo raar in mijn hoofd. ik word boos en verdrietig dat ik gewoon nooit gewoon lekker kan feesten en gek doen met mijn vriendinnen want mijn buikpijn gaat alteid met me mee.
hierdoor ben ik soms echt heel down en heb ik geen zin meer om zo de rest van mijn leven door te gaan.
mensen zeggen misschien gaat het wel over maar ja misschien ook niet... niemand snapt mijn pijn en dat is juist heel lastig.
en ik ben 16 jaar en dus nog een heel leven voor me. 

heeft iemand advies of ervaring. 
of is er tog iets waardoor ik me beter kan gaan voelen? 
verandering van leefstijl?
help! :Confused:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kimmie101996

ook werk ik nu in het dierenhotel (dierenpension) wat dus best zwaar werk is en mijn buikpijn help daar zeker niet goed aan mee...

----------

